
Verily Robot Will Raise 20M Sterile Mosquitoes for Release in California - micaeloliveira
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608280/alphabet-has-built-a-robot-that-is-releasing-millions-of-sterile-mosquitoes-in-california/
======
fallingfrog
What we really should do is to engineer some mosquitoes that produce only male
offspring.. well actually that might be overkill but I wonder if it would
work?

